# Best way to hook a minnow?



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

What is the best way to hook a minnow for ice fishing for perch or panfish? Which method allows the minnow to have lively action without being stripped off the hook too easily when you get a bite?

John


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I like to hook through the tail so it can swim where ever it wants. This is especially good for walleye.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I don't usually use minnows. When I do, I hook them behind the head and in front of the dorsal fin. Be sure to go under the spine, and they stay alive for a long time. Also, if the fish have to have minnows, you can put a plain head on a Russian hook. &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------

